# Heavily armed



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

superb photos, really beautiful. good to see you posting again!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Always enjoy seeing your photos. How were the holidays? How is Max doing?


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bwilson said:


> Always enjoy seeing your photos. How were the holidays? How is Max doing?


Thanks. Max is really growing fast He is totally crazy but I like it


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Max reminds me of our Husky-Shepherd cross, Romeo, before he grew into his ears.

Mike D


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Such gorgeous photos.


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

faiththegolden said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing


I like that golden riding in a canoe. I hope my pup likes the water just like my Paco did.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great shots rik.
Hope all is well.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Our new friend. 
Together with his (her) mate he/she sleeps in our squirrel garden house. 


Snapshot with the sigma macro 150mm f2.8  and the Nikon d800
(No time to think. Grabbed the camera and made this shot. 

The sigma was on the camera for this flower shot  It is a tulip and the naturel light came from behind.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

It looks like your nature photography is keeping you real busy since moving. 
BTW, great shots Rik...


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Soooo funny, I just commented on another post with some really great pics before I saw these, WOW!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

